# Jamestown NY Group Lokking for Players or GMs



## Fatgoblin (Jan 24, 2004)

Our group is looking for more players. We are open to any system or Genre. We currently have been doing D20 sytems for D&D 3rd and T20. We have also done Vampire.

We game on Friday nights from about 6pm to 11pm. Sometimes we will play a board game (like Twilight Imperium) if we want to or if someone is missing. We only have four people and if one is missing it can sometimes take away from the rpg we are trying to play. If we can get more players then one person missing won't stop us.


----------

